# BATFE at it again



## Bay Ranger (Aug 25, 2008)

So much for our "GOV" knowing who has bought weapons! I received the following from J&G Sales:


*J&G NEWS: LAWSUIT FILED TODAY AGAINST THE BATFE*

As many of you may have heard, the BATFE has sent an unprecedented “demand letter” to all the licensed firearms dealers in the four border states of Arizona, New Mexico, California, and Texas. This will require dealers to report to the BATFE the names and addresses and serial numbers of all purchases of more than one semi-automatic rifle, with a detachable magazine, over 22 caliber, within a 5 business day period. This new and extreme regulation goes into effect for all purchases that occur on or after August 14th, 2011. The BATFE has issued a new form 3310.12 that FFL dealers have to complete and return to the BATFE starting on this date and going forward.

The BATFE and Department of Justice has made this demand on us and on you, with no Congressional authorization. Therefore today J&G Sales has filed suit in the Washington DC federal court challenging this illegitimate regulation. We are being assisted in this law suit by the NRA as well. We hope the outcome of our challenge will be a reversal of this unconstitutional regulation.

Thank you all for your support of the 2nd amendment and will keep you all updated as this case progresses.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

They are coming to take our GUNS!!!


----------



## chevelle427 (Feb 6, 2011)

at the range 
he said he has not heard much about it from the first letter figured it might have got squashed, 

*also says whats the big deal they can come into any ffl shop and take the form/info anytime they want to anyway*


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

J&G's info regarding the date suit was filed was off by a day or 2.
If you want to follow this matter on a board that includes some "Legal Beagles"... 
Since paperwork wasn't in earlier, the thread is just getting going at...
http://thefiringline.com/forums/showthread.php?t=458648

Brent


----------

